
Show HN: Book2.app, convert your original PDF into an Android and PWA App - ipsilondev
https://book2.app
======
ipsilondev
Hello community!

I'm David, CEO of Ipsilon Developments. I while ago, we developed and
published a new crossplatform app called Book2App to enable authors to convert
their original PDF work into an Android & PWA App with no technical knowledge.

The app automatically parses the PDF into a web viewer with 2 views and
converts it into a ready to publish APK & and a hosted web PWA.

It also allows you to create extra pages into the app, where you can embed
google forms, social media posts (as FB, IG & YT), images etc..

The objective behind this app was to let authors reach new audiences, inside
the playstore & in the web, even whiteout technical knowledge, adding also
interactive & multimedia content that you can't do on a PDF format on the most
common book publishing platform.

Loving to hear what you all think about it, all feedback is more than welcome!

